# Blues Water RV Resort opens with big trout and reds



## Maverick1095 (Nov 22, 2012)

Blue Water Resort RV Park opened last week and RVers score on a 27 inch trout and limits of reds. www.bluewaterrvpark.com


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

That is a nice place, I read their house rules and if they stand by them it will stay nice. Great fish brother


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

I have taking my camper there twice. Even met the OP my first time there at their grand opening crawfish boil. Its a nice place to camp and fish, other than having no shade at all. But the pool helps. I doubt ill stay there anymore in the summer time.


----------



## GraceE (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice! Been wanting to make a run down there to try the new restaurant. Any feedback on the food?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I ran into a guy at Harbor Freight and he said the food was good


----------

